# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  VIDEO  Dr. Lindsey MFUE into Asian female trauma scars  McLean VA

## Dr. Lindsey

This Asian lady tends to form poor scars.  She has 2 hairless trauma scars which we addressed this week with MFUE.   

MFUE is an excellent tool for this situation.  First off, to plant in the scar tissue, we need the thickest most hardy roots.  Strip roots would be ideal but she is a poor scar former.  Next, particularly in her finer Asian hair...FUE may weaken the follicles a little, or a lot, but any weakening might yield a poorer result in this scar.  Lastly, the 3 or 4 little dashes that will result from this procedure will be virtually undetectable, even if she adopts a very short hairstyle.

Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

The video is:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jy3iMuFBX9A

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

Her sutures came out this morning.  Other than a little dry skin...she looks great.  HOPEFULLY we'll get her back in a few weeks for a scar check and video to post.

Dr. Lindsey

The video is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMDPG...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

Here she is at one month.  Hard to see her scars, even with the hair held up.  Next visit, 6 months.

Dr. Lindsey

----------

